# Disconnects, wodurch verursacht?



## Roli (17. März 2010)

Moin,

seit mittlerweile einem Monat (Verbindung mit der hardware besteht seit nunmehr 3 Jahren  ohne probleme) häufen sich bei mir Disconnects (bis zu 10 mal am Tag je  nachdem wie lange ich on bin). Ist meist so, ich bin im mmo, spiele über  TS, Browser im Hintergrund offen (natürlich auch ohne brwoser/ts  discs). Ich merke im Spiel alles hängt, tabbe raus, TS ist auch weg,  browser läd auch nichts mehr. Es ist also definitiv nicht nur  TS/MMO/browser "weg" sondern alle 3 auf einmal. Der disc dauert nur sehr  kurz meist (~5 secs?), trotzdem sehr ärgerlich im mmo oder beim saugen.

Ich wohne in einer 3er Wohngemeinschaft, alle sind per Kabel mit dem Router verbunden, WLAN haben wir nicht. Die Disconnects treten auch auf wenn die PCs der anderen beiden Mitbewohner abgeschaltet sind. Ob meine Mitbewohner diese Disconnects auch haben kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 

Das Kabel  von meinem PC zum Router , ist ~10 meter lang und geht  durch 2 Wände und liegt in so einer Kabelleiste. 

Aufbau netzwerk:

http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/5404/internetwg.jpg

Anruf beim Provider (Osnatel): laut dem Techniker ist  alles super und es gab "in den letzten 3 Tagen bis auf den 24h Disc GAR  KEINE Discs". Habe dann mal nachgefragt bis wohin die messen, er sagte  mir bis zum modem. Dass müsste ja heissen, Splitter und modem sind in  ordnung, ergo können nur Kabel zum Router, der Router selber, Kabel zu  meiner netzwerkkarte, netzwerkkarte selber kaputt sein? Oder könnte auch  software für die Discs verantwortlich sein? 

Hatte mir dann also einen neuen Router gekauft weil ich den als Problem vermutete (vorher tp-link tl-r460, jetzt TP-Link TL-R860). 

Problem besteht unverändert weiter. 

hat jemand ne Idee welche hard/software die "discs" verursacht?

gruß


----------



## kress (17. März 2010)

Hast du es mal mit einem anderen Rechner probiert? wenn Wlan vorhanden, vielleicht das mal nutzen. Damit schließt du Fehler am Rechner und am Kabel womöglich aus, oder stellst fest das es am Kabel/Rechner liegt.


----------



## hempsmoker (17. März 2010)

Frag mal einen deiner Mitbewohner ob er mit nem Downloadmanager bei Filehostern (Rapidshare & co)was runterläd. So ein Downloadmanager gibt dir automatisch eine neue IP, indem er dem Router sagt, er soll neu connecten. So verliert man dann auch kurzzeitig die Verbindung zum Internet. 

Durch die neue IP ist es möglich, ohne Wartezeit, beim Filehoster gleich weiterzuladen. Sowas ist relativ Hilfreich wenn man keinen Premium-Account hat.


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

Bei mir hatte ich Probleme mit Modems. Die Leitungsqualität ist hart am Limit (8 db Signalrauschabstand ) und zwei Modemrouter (ZyXEL Prestige 650H-E7 und D-Link DSL-524T) haben andauernd die Verbindung verloren. Die Zyxel-Kiste hatte auch früher mal einwandfrei funktioniert, die Fehler kamen dann irgendwann gehäuft. Die Dinger altern ja und vielleicht hat das dann auch Auswirkungen auf den Modemteil, dass bei einer schlechten Leitungsqualität dann irgendwelche Filter etc. nicht mehr ausreichen. Die Modems starten dann idR neu bzw. setzen die Verbindung zurück. Hab jetzt nen Telekom-Modemrouter und die Abbrüche sind weg!

Ursachen schlechter Leitungsqualität können zum Beispiel zu starke Nutzung (zu viele Anschlüsse am Verteiler; da kannst du nix machen;siehe dazu auch Artikel über DSL-Technik) oder schlechte Kabelqualität (in der Straße oder bei dir) bzw. mangelnde Abschirmungen sein.


----------



## Roli (17. März 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Hast du es mal mit einem anderen Rechner probiert? wenn Wlan vorhanden, vielleicht das mal nutzen. Damit schließt du Fehler am Rechner und am Kabel womöglich aus, oder stellst fest das es am Kabel/Rechner liegt.



Hi, habe leider keinen anderen Rechner zur Verfügung. WLAN unterstützt weder meine karte noch unser Router. 





hempsmoker schrieb:


> Frag mal einen deiner Mitbewohner ob er mit  nem Downloadmanager bei Filehostern (Rapidshare & co)was runterläd.  So ein Downloadmanager gibt dir automatisch eine neue IP, indem er dem  Router sagt, er soll neu connecten. So verliert man dann auch kurzzeitig  die Verbindung zum Internet.
> 
> Durch die neue IP ist es möglich, ohne Wartezeit, beim Filehoster gleich  weiterzuladen. Sowas ist relativ Hilfreich wenn man keinen  Premium-Account hat.



Hallo, die Probleme treten wie erwähnt auch auf wenn die anderen beiden PCs abgeschaltet sind. Davon abgesehen sind die 2 nur sehr selten im netz unterwegs. Ich selber nutze so einen Manager ebenfalls nicht.





bingo88 schrieb:


> Bei mir hatte ich Probleme mit Modems. Die  Leitungsqualität ist hart am Limit (8 db Signalrauschabstand ) und zwei  Modemrouter (ZyXEL Prestige 650H-E7 und D-Link DSL-524T) haben andauernd  die Verbindung verloren. Die Zyxel-Kiste hatte auch früher mal  einwandfrei funktioniert, die Fehler kamen dann irgendwann gehäuft. Die  Dinger altern ja und vielleicht hat das dann auch Auswirkungen auf den  Modemteil, dass bei einer schlechten Leitungsqualität dann irgendwelche  Filter etc. nicht mehr ausreichen. Die Modems starten dann idR neu bzw.  setzen die Verbindung zurück. Hab jetzt nen Telekom-Modemrouter und die  Abbrüche sind weg!
> 
> Ursachen schlechter Leitungsqualität können zum Beispiel zu starke  Nutzung (zu viele Anschlüsse am Verteiler; da kannst du nix machen;siehe  dazu auch Artikel über DSL-Technik) oder schlechte Kabelqualität (in  der Straße oder bei dir) bzw. mangelnde Abschirmungen sein.



Hallo, wir haben wie beschrieben ROuter und Modem einzeln, wie man mit Kabelverbindung die Signalstärke rausfinden kann weiss ich grade nicht. Router ist wie beschrieben ausserdem brandneu, hat nur leider keine Abhilfe geschafft. Die kabelqualität in der Strasse kann auch nicht schuld sein, da ja wie beschrieben der Techniker beim provider angeblich bis zu mienem Modem keine probleme gefunden hat. Und davon abgesehen lief es ja jahrelang gut.


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

Normalerweise kannst du im Menü des Modems (ist ja in deinem Fall seperat) die Leitungsdaten einsehen. Du müsstest also mal das Modem direkt an einen PC anschließen, ziehe dazu mal das Handbuch zu rate. Normalerweise bekommt man da neben der Leitungsgeschwindigkeit (up/down) auch andere Werte wie den besagten Signalrauschabstand (SNR) und die Leitungsdämpfung. Für einen "stabilen" DSL Betrieben muss der SNR imho mindestens 5 db betragen. Je größer der SNR, desto besser die Verbindung. Bei der Dämpfung (z. B. Loopback Attenuation) ist es genau umgekehrt. Da wäre ein kleinerer Wert besser. Die genauen Grenzen hängen aber auch von der Qualität des Modems ab. So hatte ich bei meinem Zyxel zum Beispiel trotz 8 db SNR Abbrüche...


----------



## Roli (17. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Normalerweise kannst du im Menü des Modems (ist ja in deinem Fall seperat) die Leitungsdaten einsehen. Du müsstest also mal das Modem direkt an einen PC anschließen, ziehe dazu mal das Handbuch zu rate. Normalerweise bekommt man da neben der Leitungsgeschwindigkeit (up/down) auch andere Werte wie den besagten Signalrauschabstand (SNR) und die Leitungsdämpfung. Für einen "stabilen" DSL Betrieben muss der SNR imho mindestens 5 db betragen. Je größer der SNR, desto besser die Verbindung. Bei der Dämpfung (z. B. Loopback Attenuation) ist es genau umgekehrt. Da wäre ein kleinerer Wert besser. Die genauen Grenzen hängen aber auch von der Qualität des Modems ab. So hatte ich bei meinem Zyxel zum Beispiel trotz 8 db SNR Abbrüche...



Hilft mir jetzt leider nicht, interessant wäre ja evtl die Signalstärke von meinem PC zum Modem, vom Modem in die weite Welt ist ja laut Provider alles tiptop.

Und da auch der Router ersetzt wurde könnte theoretisch das Problem nur noch

- kabel vom ROuter zum Modem
- kabel vom ROuter zu meinem PC
- mein PC

sein. Oder?


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Ja wenn du 8 db SNR hast dann hat der Provider erstmal Recht das es "in Ordnung" ist, da du erst ab 5 db echte Probleme bekommen würdest (zumindest laut Spezifikation). Das heißt trotzdem nicht, dass das Modem das mitmacht. War bei mir so, der Provider hatte auch keinen Plan...

Das die LAN-Kabel kaputt sind, ist zwar möglich, habe ich persönlich aber noch nicht erlebt. Da hilft auch nur ausprobieren...

Hat denn nur dein PC die Abbrüche oder ist dann auch der Rest des Netzwerks betroffen? Geht die Verbindungslampe am Modem/Router aus? Wenn ja, wie lange? Macht der einen Neustart, ist also etwas länger beschäftigt?


----------



## Roli (18. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ja wenn du 8 db SNR hast dann hat der Provider erstmal Recht das es "in Ordnung" ist, da du erst ab 5 db echte Probleme bekommen würdest (zumindest laut Spezifikation). Das heißt trotzdem nicht, dass das Modem das mitmacht. War bei mir so, der Provider hatte auch keinen Plan...
> 
> Das die LAN-Kabel kaputt sind, ist zwar möglich, habe ich persönlich aber noch nicht erlebt. Da hilft auch nur ausprobieren...
> 
> Hat denn nur dein PC die Abbrüche oder ist dann auch der Rest des Netzwerks betroffen? Geht die Verbindungslampe am Modem/Router aus? Wenn ja, wie lange? Macht der einen Neustart, ist also etwas länger beschäftigt?



Was die Signalstärke angeht müsste der provider ja irgendetwas verändert haben, weil es vorher jahrelang alles tiptop war. Desweiteren könnte der provider bei signalsärkebedingten Verbindungsabbrüchen das doch auch nachvollziehen, oder? Laut Auskunft hatte ich tagelang keinen Disc abgesehen vom 24h disc.

DIe LAN-Kabel, naja. Hab grad einfach nicht so Lust schonwieder nach dem ROuter funktionierende hardware zu ersetzen, und son ewig langes kabel wies von meinem Zimmer zum Router geht hat auch niemand. Aber da anscheinend niemand sonst ne Idee hat werd ich das wohl oder übel wohl angehen müssen.

Rest des Netzwerkes kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, die sind fast nie da und der eine hat ca 1x im Monat das Teil angeschlossen um schnell mails abzurufen und der andere ist nun auch noch ausgezogen. Der Disc selber ist nur ganz kurz, im TeamSpeak kann ich die anderen zB dann nen paar Sekunden nicht hören und dann gehts wieder ohne das ich neu ins TS connecten müsste oder so. Das MMO bricht die Verbindung komplett ab, also kein langer LAG sondern ich werd zum login-screen geschmissen. MIRC DLs sind manchmal komplett weg, manchmal nicht...ob sich an den Router Lampen was tut weiss ich nicht, dafür müsste ich in Lichtgeschwindigkeit durch mein Zimmer, den Flur, das ROuterzimmer sprinten und ich glaube grad nicht das der Disc so lange geht das ich das schaffe aber ich werds mal probieren.


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Okay, also dann haben die Recht. Nen voller Disconnect dauert idR ne Minute oder zwei, weil der Router bzw. das Modem neu synchronisieren muss.

Ich hatte mal bei Steam so Probleme (genauer CS:S und HL2), da kamen ab und an so Fehler nach dem Motto "Incorrect Reading Frame". Da sind dann irgendwie Paketdaten fragmentiert worden (zumindest habe ich das so verstanden) und die Verbindung zum Server wurde getrennt (Inet war aber noch da!). Laut diversen Foren war das aber auch ein Routerproblem und seit ich den neuen Router von der Telekom habe ist das auch Geschichte.

Aber wenn du schon nen neuen Router hast? Hm... ich tippe daher jetzt auch eher auf ein SW-Problem auf deinem PC, allerdings fällt mir atm nix sinnvolles dazu ein


----------



## Roli (18. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Okay, also dann haben die Recht. Nen voller Disconnect dauert idR ne Minute oder zwei, weil der Router bzw. das Modem neu synchronisieren muss.
> 
> Ich hatte mal bei Steam so Probleme (genauer CS:S und HL2), da kamen ab und an so Fehler nach dem Motto "Incorrect Reading Frame". Da sind dann irgendwie Paketdaten fragmentiert worden (zumindest habe ich das so verstanden) und die Verbindung zum Server wurde getrennt (Inet war aber noch da!). Laut diversen Foren war das aber auch ein Routerproblem und seit ich den neuen Router von der Telekom habe ist das auch Geschichte.
> 
> Aber wenn du schon nen neuen Router hast? Hm... ich tippe daher jetzt auch eher auf ein SW-Problem auf deinem PC, allerdings fällt mir atm nix sinnvolles dazu ein



Hmpf :<
Software-Problem, was KÖNNTE denn helfen? Muss ich da nu alles plattmachen? Weil da würd ich echt lieber komplett neue Netzwerk-HW kaufen.


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass deine Netzwerkkarte langsam den Löffel abgibt. Wäre auch denkbar... aber ich weiß atm leider auch keinen Rat! Ich konnte nichtmal mir mit dem Problem helfen (wenn die Telekom net neue HW geschickt hätte...)


----------



## Roli (19. März 2010)

Grmpf

aber trotzdem danke für deine Mühe. Vllt weiß ja noch jemand hier Rat.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (19. März 2010)

du könntest auch mal versuchen, deinen PC direkt mit dem Modem zu verbinden. (deine Mitbewohner sind nach deiner aussage ja eh fast nie im netz, da wird das wohl auch keinen stress geben).


----------



## Roli (20. März 2010)

dafür müsst ich aber in nen anderes zimmer ziehen >_<

also du vermutest den fehler in der kabelage?


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (20. März 2010)

nicht unbedingt, ich wollte den router nur 100%ig ausschließen können.
steht bei dir denn der router nicht direkt neben dem modem? weil dann müsstest du dein kabel einfach aus dem router raus und in das modem reinstecken.
Hast du vllt noch irgend einen Kumpel, der einen Laptop hat und mal n paar stündchen vorbeikommen kann?
wenn damit alles funktioniert sollte das Problem nämlich dein Computer sein.


----------



## Roli (21. März 2010)

GrimReaper1908 schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt, ich wollte den router nur 100%ig ausschließen können.
> steht bei dir denn der router nicht direkt neben dem modem? weil dann müsstest du dein kabel einfach aus dem router raus und in das modem reinstecken.
> Hast du vllt noch irgend einen Kumpel, der einen Laptop hat und mal n paar stündchen vorbeikommen kann?
> wenn damit alles funktioniert sollte das Problem nämlich dein Computer sein.



router steht in nem anderen zimmer als PC und auch als modem, mal angenommen, das problem WÄRE der PC, was könnte es sein und was könnte helfen?


----------



## Roli (22. März 2010)

disco über disco


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (23. März 2010)

wenn es tatsächlich der PC wäre gibts ja nur 2 Möglichkeiten
Hardware defekt, dann bleibt eh nur der Boardaustausch
Oder die Software spackt plötzlich rum. Ich vermute mal, Treiber hast du schonmal neu installiert?
Lad dir mal ein Linux herunter, welches sich von CD booten lässt und schau mal, ob du dann immer noch Probleme hast. Wenn nein, dann ist es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Problem mit dem Treiber oder Windoof


----------



## Roli (23. März 2010)

Welche Treiber genau meinst du? Ich habe die Routerfirmware aktualisiert, ansonsten nichts.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (24. März 2010)

sry, meinte die Netzwerktreiber 
Wenn das nix bringt, dann könntest du, wie gesagt, mal von ner Live-CD Linux starten und schauen obs damit auch Probleme gibt


----------



## taks (24. März 2010)

Was du noch ausprobieren könntest wäre einen dauerping einmal auf www.google.com und einmal auf die IP deines Router.
So könntest du vllt. nochmal ein bisschen eingrenzen wo der Fehler liegt.


----------



## Roli (24. März 2010)

taks schrieb:


> Was du noch ausprobieren könntest wäre einen dauerping einmal auf www.google.com und einmal auf die IP deines Router.
> So könntest du vllt. nochmal ein bisschen eingrenzen wo der Fehler liegt.




Da müsstest du mir noch einmal genau erklären wie ich das anstelle. Ich schaue auch noch mal ob ich Treiber für die onboard-Netwerkkarte finde zum aktualisieren.

edit: oke, googleping läuft und ich warte auf den nächsten disc.

googleping ergab bei nem disc 5x zeitüberschreitung der anforderung.


----------



## taks (24. März 2010)

Start/Ausführen cmd eingeben.
Dann erscheint das CLI (schwarzes Fenster).
Da gibst folgendes ein:
ping www.google.com -t

dann machst nochmal das selbe und gibts im CLI aber folgendes ein:
ping "IPadresse deines Router" -t

(bsp. ping 192.168.1.1 -t)


wenn du dann ein unterbruch hast siehst du ob die Pakete bis zum Router oder weiter kommen. Oder garnicht bis zu Router.


----------



## Roli (26. März 2010)

so, der googleping wurde während des disconnects unterbrochen (zeitüberschreitung ~5x)

der routerping lief fröhlich weiter, stand allerdings zwischendurch immer mal so bei ~14ms (sonst immer <1), keine ahunung inwieweit das interessant ist.

treiber der onboarkarte wurden aktualisiert, disconnects bestehen weiter.

wo bekomme ich denn so eine live-linux-cd her?


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

Du kannst dir das aktuelle Ubuntu unter ubuntu.com herunterladen. Ist nen CD-ISO, also knapp 700 MB.


----------



## taks (26. März 2010)

Das bedeutet ja dass die Verbindung PC --> Router i.O. ist.
Da du auch einen neuen Router hast schliesse ich den auch mal aus.
Da auch der Anbieter sagt dass der Anschluss von ihnen aus in Ordnung ist würde ich mich mal an das Modem halten. 
Dass dieses zwar WAN seitig i.O. ist aber auf der LANseite Probleme hat.

Vllt. kannst du mal ein Modem von nem bekannten ausborgen?


----------



## Roli (27. März 2010)

ok dann werde ich zuerst mal ein neues modem ordern (mir steht imo ohnehin eins zu wegen vertragsänderung vor nen paar wochen)

und sollte das nichts helfen

mal mit linux starten. ich melde mich auf jeden fall wieder hier.


----------



## Roli (10. April 2010)

So, wollte mich nur nochmal melden um zu sagen, seitdem ich das neue Modem habe läuft alles wieder normal, schien doch das Modem nen Defekt zu haben.

Danke an alle für die Hilfe !


----------



## >Peter< (11. April 2010)

Also was ich mal hatte, unter Windows 7 64Bit hatte ich mal den 32Bit Treiber meiner Onboard Netzwerk karte probiert und da wurde der Treiber öfters mal zurück gesetzt, aber ohne Meldung, seit ich XP wieder benutze setzt sich der Treiber nicht mehr zurück und ich habe keine Disconnects mehr...
Solltest du auch mal gucken.


----------

